
World’s first driverless rail transit system unveiled in Hunan - denweb
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0602/c90000-9223523.html
======
vixen99
It isn't the first. The Gatwick Airport driverless transit system carries an
estimated 3.6 million passengers per year 1.2 km between gatwick airport's
North and South terminals.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4btM9b8LoBM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4btM9b8LoBM)
and of course there's
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_automated_urban_metro_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_automated_urban_metro_subway_systems)

